# WiFi and Chinese Characters



## voxxo (May 26, 2009)

How to install Wifi and Chinese characters using pkg_add?


----------



## graudeejs (May 26, 2009)

Have you tried reading manual?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/l10n.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/advanced-networking.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------

